# Licking windows?!



## k_lo86 (Jan 21, 2005)

Does anyone have a cat that licks windows? My girl, now that is has gone below freezing and the condensaton freezes on storm window, she licks the window. I am afraid that she is going to lick the metal and get her tongue stuck some day when I am work, so now the windows are all closed (except for today when we had a "heat wave" of 35 degrees). Does anyone elses cat do this?!


----------



## lydelia (Mar 29, 2005)

Catbot does that all the time. I am not sure why she does it either, but she seems to like it.


----------



## Dusty&Lou (Jun 16, 2004)

Bella also occasionally licks the condensation off the windows. Her theory is that any water that is NOT in her bowl tastes better and is fair game... :roll: This is why we have to be careful about keeping the lids on the toilets closed...


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

Tuxie likes to lick the bathtub after my shower!


----------



## jafa73 (Oct 17, 2005)

Yep, each morning when I raise the blinds Linus starts licking away. I have given up trying to keep the windows clean.


----------



## BowerR64 (Aug 26, 2005)

Thomas prefers windows XP :lol:


----------



## Mittoonces (Jun 23, 2004)

Toonces licks our window screens. A couple days ago I squirted water out the window at a cat that was hunting birds in our yard, and Toonces promptly walked up and started licking the water off the screen. Sometimes he does it when there isn't any water there.


----------

